# Simplified click track and monitoring solution for small band?



## pkgitar (Mar 27, 2018)

So our little duo piece is trying to step up our monitoring game. I've tried to wrap my head around an easy way to do it on a budget, but without the actual gear in place it's difficult to do so.

We want to listen to a click track (controlled by the drummer) as well as monitoring ourselves with in-ears. We don't use backing tracks. Our practice space has an old school Yamaha MG16 mixer aka "big mixer".

This is what I have in mind. We've got the iPad, but are missing the little mixer and wireless IEM. Excuse the cluttery paint job, hope it makes sense. If this is not, what is the correct way to do it? Feel free to replicate and get artistic, although informative, with it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 27, 2018)

What is your budget? If all you really need to hear is the click to keep on beat a small mixer with an FX send for a second "mix" and one wireless IEM transmitter receiver would do just fine. Send the output of the iPad/Click to a channel on the mixer, maybe a "stage mic" to get some of the room sound so you're not so isolated, send the headphone output to the drummer, and then the FX send out to the wireless transmitter. A lot of people talk shit on them, but for basic needs those $200 Galaxy Audio (AS900? I think) wireless IEMs work just fine as long as you don't need long range functions. If you're planning on incorporating back tracks, more instruments in the mix, etc, then you're probably going to want a better IEM set and a more routing-capable mixer.


----------



## indreku (Mar 28, 2018)

look into behringer AIR X18 and upwards cheap and has an option of putting out 4-5 individual mixes.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 28, 2018)

If you're happy to do it all in mono, which should be no issue, just get a splitter cable for the headphone output of the ipad, and then feed that into two IEM systems. Can't see your image to give feedback, but this should be the easiest setup by far


----------



## pkgitar (Mar 28, 2018)

Shit, the image isnt working? How about this one?






If it doesn't, (i hope) the chain would be:

1. Click from iPad to small drummer mixer. Where drummer can also monitor from.
2. Click from small drummer mixer to big mixer.
3. Click, guitar (mic), vocals (mic) from big mixer to guitarist wireless IEM as well as back to drummer little mixer.

We want to be able to monitor guitars and vocals as well as listening to the click track.

The X18 is almost $650 in our currency which is too much.

We've got the iPad and the "big" 16ch is at the practice space. In this equation we would need a small mixer for the drummer and the wireless IEM for me. But I'm curious if we would also need a DI-box or something in that line? We don't use backing tracks so I don't think that would be necessary to use for splitting the iPad signal.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 28, 2018)

Doing that you'll need a couple of mic splitters for the vocal, guitar, and probably at least a room mic to get some more drums in the IEM, too.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd say trade in your old stuff towards something like the XR-18. If you're not running back tracks you eliminate the need for a splitter for the mics, because you can just send the inputs to the aux outputs, and you'll have much more control over your monitor mix.


----------



## pkgitar (Mar 28, 2018)

There are 2 aux outs on the yamaha mg16 at the practice space. Can I just send 1 to drummers small mixer and 1 to the wireless IEM?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes


----------

